# Anyone have a Golden with a lump near the end of the tail?



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Taking Liam to the vet on Thursday to have this small grape size lump looked at about 6 inches from the tip of his tail. Liam already has several lumps and bumps that we are keeping an eye on and he's already had one fibrosarcoma removed about a year ago from his front leg. I have already decided (and will tell my vet) no matter what this is I want it off now. I am afraid with it being on the tail it will continue to grow and be a worse issue later.

This new tail lump sort of feels like a fatty tumor but has anyone had a dog have lumps or bumps near the tips of their tail?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I had one very similar to that removed from Fiona when I adopted her at 8yrs old. It was closer to the base of her tail than Liam's and was a benign cyst. Those cysts can get ugly and break open so smart move IMO to have removed. My boy Tucker had 2 break open very late in his life and was not a candidate for surgery. Keeping them clean was all I could do, thankfully they didn't bother him.

Well wishes for your boy!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would have it removed if you can.... with his history it's probably the best route.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

It sort of looks like a cyst Hannah had on the back of her neck - generally it felt like a tight lipoma. Occasionally it would drain a clearish liquid and then would feel like a mostly drained water balloon. 

Fingers and toes crossed for you guys. How is his pyoderma?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

hubbub said:


> It sort of looks like a cyst Hannah had on the back of her neck - generally it felt like a tight lipoma. Occasionally it would drain a clearish liquid and then would feel like a mostly drained water balloon.
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed for you guys. How is his pyoderma?


 The pyoderma seems to be getting better. The vet who is treating him for this is also the one seeing him on Thursday for the lump on the tail. So this way I can get a follow up visit on the pyoderma issue at the same time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> The pyoderma seems to be getting better. The vet who is treating him for this is also the one seeing him on Thursday for the lump on the tail. So this way I can get a follow up visit on the pyoderma issue at the same time.


Rob

Please keep us posted. Praying for Liam!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I had the luxury of two veterinarians looking at this today at the office. One was there that I was normally to see and the other was a surgeon who my vet grabbed while he was free. There was no cancerous cells from an aspiration they did. They did pull some fluid out. They feel this might be more of some kind of cyst and would like to do a wait-and-see approach for now. Both vets warn me that there is very little skin on a tail if he was to do surgery and if not enough skin was available, even for just the removal of a cyst, part of Liam's tail would need to be removed. Liam is also going to be on another 4 weeks of his antibiotics for his pyoderma to see if this may help with this lump as well.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad to hear there is no cancer cells. Praying that is goes down.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad to hear no cancerous cells were found. From what you're describing it sounds very much like the one we dealt with. Fortunately it was on the back of her neck and was removed while she was under anesthesia for another procedure. However, before that, the vet would pull 3-4 ml of fluid out of it fairly often. 

Fingers crossed for improvement :crossfing


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a relief there weren't any cancer cells! That was great your vet and the surgeon both looked at it. Hopefully the antibiotic will help!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

My Allie had a cyst on her side and because of her age we just left it alone. It got pretty big and would open and drain once in awhile but it didn't bother her. I just kept it clean when it opened up. Good news that Liam's wasn't cancer.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks all,

Even if this does not clear up and worse case he has to have part of his tail removed, I pay for it to be done. Anything to make life better, and hopefully longer for my boy. Not that I would not have any of this done if Hogan needed it but Liam is what you all might say is my "Heart Dog".


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

My boss's golden had to have his golden's tail removed. I have to tell you that he tried every other option for his dog before finally having it done. Skippy has been pain and infection free for two years now and it was the right answer for them. Now he wags with his whole butt.. I believe you need to do whatever is right for your Liam. I just wanted you to know that having his tail removed was not the end of the world for them and Skippy does not even miss it..


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Hudson had a worrying cyst on his back, one day it just disappeared.
This is my hope and wish for Liam!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Getting pre-surgery blood tested on Monday October 5th and surgery now scheduled for Monday Oct. 20th. This cyst on his tail keeps returning to a large grape size every few days, even when drained as well as he is on antibiotics.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you guys. I hope it's similar to my girl's and nothing serious.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wishing the best for Liam and you. My boys cyst would grow and burst on a weekly basis it seemed. Nothing to be done but keep it clean. I just thank god it never bothered him and was benign. He had another one that healed itself though. I hate those darn cyst things.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending positive vibes over to you and Liam, hoping everything goes well!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

His blood work came back and he is clear to have the surgery on Monday Oct. 20th. I will be glad when then can either remove this cyst, or of they have to remove the lower section of his tail. This things look painful and even if I drain it down it returns back to full size in just a day or so.......


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I think you're doing the right thing having it removed. After Hannah's was removed, it was clear she felt so much better and it was such a relief overall. Fingers continue to be crossed for you guys


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Best wishes for Liam's surgery Rob. I assume if it is draining and filling back up you must be seeing a oily substance and not the cream type keratin. Tippy mentioned in one thread that IowaGold said to him the ones filled with solids tend to stay empty. That was true with my boy so glad you are having it taken out. Tucker's oily cyst never healed.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ogy-breed-standard/113423-sebaceous-cyst.html

Not sure if this other thread will help but figured it of mention. Ichthammol ointment (a drawing salve) helps pull out infection. I personally never used it on my dog but coppers-mom has, you might ask your vet about it. It is a old time thing so some vets or physicans might not know about it. It is used on horses and humans I know for a fact. Using it on myself right now for a nasty spider bite and also a angry cyst on my back that woke up after years because of that spider bite I bet. It really works, good to have on hand IMO.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ndard/57957-ichthammol-sp-ointment-boils.html


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Best wishes for Liam's surgery Rob. I assume if it is draining and filling back up you must be seeing a oily substance and not the cream type keratin.


Thanks,

It definitely is clear, oily/watery liquid. The cyst is large on top surface of his tail, but there is a little bit that goes underneath as well and this is what I am afraid may mean seeing less of his tail after his surgery. He is still on antibiotic for his skin condition (Pyoderma) and those do not help clear up the cyst so I am afraid that once he may be done the antibiotics the cyst might become a worse issue.(or may not and stay as is) However since Liam is not getting any younger I want to have this taken care of now.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wishing you guys all the very best of luck for the surgery tomorrow!
Praying for an easier than expected removal of the cyst and a speedy recovery.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Doug said:


> Wishing you guys all the very best of luck for the surgery tomorrow!
> Praying for an easier than expected removal of the cyst and a speedy recovery.


Same here. Fingers and toes crossed for you guys.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope everything goes well with Liam's surgery tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks to all. I am packing him up in a few minutes to take him to the vets now, so I'll see how it goes today and post here later.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you both, praying that everything goes well and that he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Liam is not home resting as he is still groggy. They did not remove any length on his tail and were able to remove just the cyst, and some surrounding tissue.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad to hear Liam is home and resting, and that he didn't lose any length on his tail.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my, that picture pulls at my heart! I'm so glad he's home to recover and know that he'll be more comfortable with that cyst removed


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad he's home and that he will start to feel better soon x


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Hooray for not having to lose any tail. Hoping for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*



Rob's GRs said:


> Liam is not home resting as he is still groggy. They did not remove any length on his tail and were able to remove just the cyst, and some surrounding tissue.


So glad the surgery is over and Liam is home resting.
Please keep us posted. Praying for him and you!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad Liam is home where he should be. Really happy they didn't have to remove any of his tail. I hope he has a very quick recovery. Maybe you can get some rest now, too!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping that Liam is feeling better today and on the road to recovery!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*

Just checking in to see how sweet Liam is doing!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

All is good with him now. So it's a matter of just making sure he doesn't bother his tail until it's time to get the stitches out. It certainly took him about a day and a half to really come out of that anesthesia grogginess.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Rob's GRs said:


> All is good with him now. So it's a matter of just making sure he doesn't bother his tail until it's time to get the stitches out. It certainly took him about a day and a half to really come out of that anesthesia grogginess.


Glad to hear he is feeling better, our boy was the same after his last anesthesia. How old is Liam?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

swishywagga said:


> Glad to hear he is feeling better, our boy was the same after his last anesthesia. How old is Liam?


He was a rescue dog when I adopted him about 9 years ago and at that time they thought he was about 18 months old, so the best guess of his age now over 10 years old.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*



Rob's GRs said:


> He was a rescue dog when I adopted him about 9 years ago and at that time they thought he was about 18 months old, so the best guess of his age now over 10 years old.


I think Liam rescued you, too. So glad to hear he is doing better! I think it takes them a little longer to bounce back where they're older.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

A short video update on Liam.

Though he still has his bandage and plastic covering on his tail he feels good enough today to roll around in the grass again.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to see Liam out and about enjoying a good roll in the grass.

He looks great.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, so pleased to see Liam enjoying a golden roll, he has the sweetest face!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Nothing like a good roll, happy to see him do it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

So happy to see Liam rolling around!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*

Just doing a Liam and Hogan check!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Just doing a Liam and Hogan check!


Me too!, hoping Liam is recovering well.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am taking Liam to the vets in 3 hours for his 7 day check up and re-bandage. He has been very good about leaving his bandage and tail alone. Hopefully all is well once we take the bandage off. If all is well a new bandage will be placed on for 7 more days then the stitches come out next Monday.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Back from the vets and all is going well in Liam's recovery.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That's wonderful news, Rob. You must be so relieved.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really glad to hear that Liam is recovering well!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Back from the vets and all is going well in Liam's recovery.


Rob

So happy to hear this!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Liam is healing and recovering so well.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This s great news. How we worry over our "furkids".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*

How is Liam?:wavey:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He is so good about leaving his tail and bandage alone. This Monday we get the stitches out and hopefully that ends that for this tail issue......


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad Liam's healing well. He's such a sweet boy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy to read Liam's recovery is going so well


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh he is feeling better, even with tail still in bandage........ LOL


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great news, he looks happy enough playing with Hogan!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

I just LOVE the picture of Liam and Hogan playing!!


----------

